# Bumper Boy still in business?



## Bill Burks (Jan 25, 2003)

I've got a problem with a transmitter and have been trying to talk to someone for about 2 wks. They don't answer the phone and don't return calls. Has anyone been able to speak to them recently?


----------



## R.Larsen (Jul 9, 2013)

No I got the same problem here,i bought 2 used pro 8 shooters but it seems there is no sound chip in them.I have had no contact with Bumperboy sine june 26....it was an email.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Several threads going on this, I'm in the same boat as you two. Several, several calls, no live person contact and not a single returned phone call or e-mail.. In my book that equals out of business. At least they could take down their website so folks would know.


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

I tried calling Hawx and the same peoples voice was on the voice mails, Gary and Reed of BB, and never got live bodies. Hawx website said they are no longer shipping until they get financial backing.Hmmmmm!


----------



## Webbs515 (Feb 6, 2010)

Surely they can get some other company to take over. There's obviously a demand for their products, replacement parts, and repair work.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Strange how a company can go under with folks waiting in line for your product.


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

Brad B said:


> Strange how a company can go under with folks waiting in line for your product.


Sounds like they need to go on that NBC show Shark Tank.


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

Any body wanna buy some BB's?


----------



## ehuey (Jan 7, 2009)

Maybe I'm late on this, but their website state they are out of business and the product line and patents are for sale


----------



## R.Larsen (Jul 9, 2013)

Jeff Huntington said:


> Any body wanna buy some BB's?


If you have a used one i might be interested??


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

ehuey said:


> Maybe I'm late on this, but their website state they are out of business and the product line and patents are for sale


They could have told me that 2 months ago when I tried to order some parts. Surely they had a few anteneas laying around.


----------



## L Magee (May 12, 2005)

It is sad to see a company that has made a good product for many years and still has many loyal customers, not be able to make a success of the business! Many dogs have benefited from being trained with the use of their products and the absence of these products will be missed by pro and amateur trainers.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

L Magee said:


> It is sad to see a company that has made a good product for many years and still has many loyal customers, not be able to make a success of the business! Many dogs have benefited from being trained with the use of their products and the absence of these products will be missed by pro and amateur trainers.


Speaking of good products Mr. Magee, I just trained today with a friend who has a few of your stickmen. They are wonderful! 

Chris


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

L Magee said:


> It is sad to see a company that has made a good product for many years and still has many loyal customers, not be able to make a success of the business! Many dogs have benefited from being trained with the use of their products and the absence of these products will be missed by pro and amateur trainers.


Yes I agree Don't know what I would do without my BB's. Looking to another but not now!


----------



## Ford Taylor (Feb 21, 2012)

Jeff,

I would be interested in a Two Shooter Add on that is in good condition.

Let me know.

Ford Taylor


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Speaking of good products Mr. Magee, I just trained today with a friend who has a few of your stickmen. They are wonderful!
> 
> Chris


Lou is a good dude too with excellent service!


----------



## cchristopher (Jun 21, 2005)

I am sure this doesn't help things out.
http://www.rfcexpress.com/lawsuits/...ors-inc-d-b-a-hawx-dog-gun-et-al/docket-text/


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

Ford Taylor said:


> Jeff,
> 
> I would be interested in a Two Shooter Add on that is in good condition.
> 
> ...


Actually mine would be a 4 shooter add on in good condition, but based on what I'm reading, may need to hang on to for parts?


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

From the BB website: Bumper Boy will discontinue product line.



Dear Customers

Over the years Bumper Boy has produced a great training product for many of the world's best dogs and trainers. We are sad to say that this great product can no longer be produced by us cost effectively.

As of this time we welcome any enquires to acquire the product line, and the
various US patents.


----------



## Ford Taylor (Feb 21, 2012)

Jeff Huntington said:


> Any body wanna buy some BB's?


Jeff, I would be interested in a two shooter add on unit in good condition. Let me know. Please use my email- [email protected]

Thanks. Ford Taylor


----------



## skyRose (Aug 14, 2013)

What do you have to sell Jeff???
I think you must post some pics and then you will get a good results.
Hope you will be here again with pics.


----------



## Richard Reese (Apr 26, 2006)

Collar clinic sells the 3.5 inch tritronics g2 antenna for the g2 transmitter. It works perfect on the old BB electronics.

Richard



Brad B said:


> They could have told me that 2 months ago when I tried to order some parts. Surely they had a few anteneas laying around.


----------



## bama stripes (Mar 13, 2008)

Any late news on Bumper Boy being sold ?


----------

